# Titan Journey



## GhostMen (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello all i'm from Oklahoma. I got 2 ponds atm with few fishes in each. 
POND 2~Holy Ghost
POND 3~Vamish
Ill be haven POND 5 setup next week with my RX female and my 55# male going for spawn tank. Ill have videos and maybe pics if i can post on here but hope you guys enjoy this thread as i well


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GhostMen (Oct 21, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.


 Hey. and thanks glad to be on here


----------

